# Datei in MySQL-DB speichern und wieder ausgeben



## dwex (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

vor ziemlich langer Zeit habe ich mal ein Tut gelesen in dem beschrieben wurde wie man eine Datei (z.B. ein Bild) in einer MySQL-DB speichert (also den Binärcode) und dieses gespeicherte Bild wieder als Bild auf einer Website ausgibt.

Leider finde ich weder das Tut noch das was ich damals mit dem Tut gecodet habe.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## birnkammer (5. Mai 2006)

Hier mal zwei Tutorials dazu: 
http://www.webmaster-resource.de/tutorials/php/binaerdaten-in-einer-mysql-tabelle-speichern.php
http://www.phpbuilder.com/columns/florian19991014.php3 (englisch)

und auch noch gleich:
http://www.php-faq.de/q/q-db-blob.html
http://www.php-faq.de/q/q-mysql-blob.html

und natürlich dir Referenz zum BLOB-Datentyp
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.0/de/blob.html


----------



## Tucker (5. Mai 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/228950-grafik-datenbank-speichern.html?highlight=blob

Ich würde dir allerdings nicht empfehlen die Bilder in die Datenbank direkt zu speichern. Mit ein bisschen mehr Aufwand lässt es sich auch so umsetzen, dass man die Bilder in einen Ordner speichert und nur Pfade usw. direkt in die DB speichert. 
Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre ist das sogar die schnellere und weniger ressourcenaufwendige Variante.


----------



## dwex (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ja ich weiß, dass es nicht so schnell ist - aber ich habe ein Problem und das heisst "safe mod". Ich kann zwar die Dateien auf dem Webserver speichern aber nicht mehr löschen.
Dazu müsste ich ein PHP-Script schreiben welches per FTP zugreift - hab ich auch schon gemacht - aber der Zugriff via FTP dauert mit unter etwas länger - ich weiß auch nicht warum.

Vielen Dank für die Links - ich werde mir das mal ansehen.


----------



## fanste (5. Mai 2006)

Aber was ist dir lieber. Ein etwas längerer Zugriff per FTP, oder eine Serverbelastende Variante, die womöglich bei vielen Bildern den Aufbau verlangsamt?


----------



## Tucker (5. Mai 2006)

Also ich selber habe ein Galeriescript geschrieben, welches die Bilder per FTP hochläd, Rechte verteilt, löscht, Thumbnailordner anlegt, etc. Und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass die Methode wesentlich langsamer als z.B. mit move_uploaded_file ist.


----------

